# Transfert impossible des video du cloud vers photo



## charlesd35 (23 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour

Je cherche depuis de nombreux mois la résolution à ce problème.
J'ai un iPhone, l'ensemble de mes photos et vidéos de cet iPhone sont stockés sur mon iCloud.
Le transfert des photos se fait automatiquement sur l'application Photo de mon Mac.
Les vidéo restent sur le cloud et ne sont pas transférées vers photos (peu importe la taille du fichier).
Je suis obligé de les importer une à une vers le bureau puis de les importer vers photo (démarche très fastidieuse)

Quelle solution pour que le transfert des videos se fassent automatiquement vers photo (comme c'était le cas quand je passais par iTunes)

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir, as tu activé la photothèque ?


----------



## charlesd35 (23 Janvier 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir, as tu activé la photothèque ?


oui
les transferts des photos se font 
seul les vidéos ne fonctionnement pas
de ce que je comprend cela vient de la dernière MAJ vers high sierra. L'application Photo ne fait plus de transfert automatique des videos


----------



## charlesd35 (24 Janvier 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir, as tu activé la photothèque ?



Je ne veux pas activer la photothèque car je ne veux pas que les photos de mon mac soit sur le cloud mais seul celle de l'iphone
je répète que les transfert de photos se font même sans avoir coché cette option

merci de votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas.
Outre le fait que pour la photothèque, tu dis une fois oui et une fois non, comment faisais tu auparavant ?
Soit tu acceptes la photothèque ou le flux photos, soit tu passes par iTunes.
Si je comprends bien ton dernier message tu ne veux pas que tes anciennes photos Mac (ou celles venant d'autres appareils photos) aillent sur le Cloud. En somme, utiliser le Mac comme bibliothèque de toutes tes photos.
Je ne vois pas comment ta procédure pouvait marcher automatiquement avant.  Tu n'avais déjà que le Flux photos avec ses contraintes en nombre (1000) et durée d'un mois ou iTunes .


----------



## charlesd35 (24 Janvier 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne comprends pas.
> Outre le fait que pour la photothèque, tu dis une fois oui et une fois non, comment faisais tu auparavant ?
> Soit tu acceptes la photothèque ou le flux photos, soit tu passes par iTunes.
> ...



oui désolé j'ai répondu avant de vérifier pour l'activation.
Mais j'ai activé la photothèque
J'ai mise à jour IOS du pc et de iTunes de l'iphone 
Et ca ne change rien, je ne peu plus importer de vidéo sur le logiciel Photo
Auparavant je branchais iPhone sur pc, j'ouvrais Photo et faisais importer video et photo
Depuis que j'ai iCloud, dès que je branche l'iphone sur le pc, il ne me propose aucune photo à importer puisqu'elles sont sur le cloud.
J'aimerai avoir mes photos et videos sur Photo comme auparavant 

Merci pour vos premières réponses, en espérant trouver la solution


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Janvier 2018)

Si tu as activé la photothèque tu devrais avoir toutes tes photos et vidéos sur l'iPhone et le Mac.
A condition que la photothèque soit activée sur le Mac évidemment.
Dans Photos, vas d'abord dans les préférences puis iCloud vérifier (en privilégiant si la capacité de ton disque le permet de télécharger les originaux).
Puis dans l'onglet photos , en bas de page tu as l'avancement. Tu peux comparer le nombre avec ton iPhone


----------



## charlesd35 (25 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour 
tout d'abord merci pour ton aide
j'ai fais ce que tu as décrit précédemment 
Malheureusement je me retrouve avec ce que je ne voulais pas, c'est à dire l'ensemble de ma photothèque de mon Mac accessible sur mon iPad et mon iPhone. Il y avait 24000 photos et videos en transfert...
Je viens de stopper le transfert car ce ne changeait pas le problème des vidéos de l'iphone qui ne sont toujours pas présente sur la photothèque du Mac

Pas facile d'expliquer clairement mais ça se précise
je me sers du cloud juste pour les photos et vidéos de l'iphone pour économiser de l'espace de stockage
Mes photos prises de l'iphone présentes sur le cloud se transfert sans souci sur la photothèque de mon Mac
Les videos sont bien présentes sur le cloud mais introuvable sur la photothèque du Mac
Pour les avoir je suis obligé de les transférer une à une (impossible de faire un copier coller de plusieurs videos) vers mon bureau pour les importer ensuite vers la photothèque du mac (ça prend un temps fou).
Je cherche la solution pour que les videos se transfert de la même manière que les photos vers la phototèque du Mac


J'espère avoir été plus précis et je te remercie du temps que tu me consacres, je sens que ça approche du but


----------



## Powerdom (25 Janvier 2018)

J'ai exactement le même problème. Mes vidéos ne se transfèrent pas. J'ai toujours pensé que c'était un fonctionnement normal. mais apparemment cela fonctionne chez certains.


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Janvier 2018)

charlesd35 a dit:


> Bonjour
> tout d'abord merci pour ton aide
> j'ai fais ce que tu as décrit précédemment
> Malheureusement je me retrouve avec ce que je ne voulais pas, c'est à dire l'ensemble de ma photothèque de mon Mac accessible sur mon iPad et mon iPhone. Il y avait 24000 photos et videos en transfert...
> ...


Bonjour,

Attention à faire correctement le distinguo entre "photothèque iCloud" et "Flux de photos"...
Merci de poster les préférences de la rubrique iCloud pour chaque appareil.


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Janvier 2018)

charlesd35 a dit:


> Bonjour
> tout d'abord merci pour ton aide
> j'ai fais ce que tu as décrit précédemment
> Malheureusement je me retrouve avec ce que je ne voulais pas, c'est à dire l'ensemble de ma photothèque de mon Mac accessible sur mon iPad et mon iPhone. Il y avait 24000 photos et videos en transfert...
> ...




Bonjour,

Attention à faire correctement le distinguo entre "photothèque iCloud" et "Flux de photos"...
Merci de poster les préférences de la rubrique iCloud pour chaque appareil.


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Janvier 2018)

charlesd35 a dit:


> Bonjour
> tout d'abord merci pour ton aide
> j'ai fais ce que tu as décrit précédemment
> Malheureusement je me retrouve avec ce que je ne voulais pas, c'est à dire l'ensemble de ma photothèque de mon Mac accessible sur mon iPad et mon iPhone. Il y avait 24000 photos et videos en transfert...
> ...




Bonjour,

Attention à faire correctement le distinguo entre "photothèque iCloud" et "Flux de photos"...
Merci de poster les préférences de la rubrique iCloud pour chaque appareil.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (25 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Comme je te disais au #5, tu peux activer soit la photothèque et toute ta bibliothèque va sur le cloud, soit le flux photos.
Si ça marchait avant et que tu n'as jamais activé la photothèque, il te reste le flux photos.
Ou iTunes avec les synchros.


----------



## charlesd35 (28 Janvier 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Comme je te disais au #5, tu peux activer soit la photothèque et toute ta bibliothèque va sur le cloud, soit le flux photos.
> Si ça marchait avant et que tu n'as jamais activé la photothèque, il te reste le flux photos.
> Ou iTunes avec les synchros.



Avant d'avoir le cloud, je passais pas usb et j'importais toutes les nouvelles photos et vidéos sur ma Photothèque
Depuis que j'ai le cloud, les photos sont transférés et pas les videos
Seul soucis c'est que par Usb, ma photothèque ne me propose aucune importation puisqu'elles sont déjà importés sur le cloud
Pour donner un exemple, ce soir je viens de télécharger 25 videos du cloud (une à une) sur un dossier puis je les ai importer vers ma photothèque. Au passage impossible de faire une sélection multiple sur le cloud, hallucinant...
Par la synchro d'itunes, ça ne change rien. Il me propose de désactiver le cloud mais je vais perdre toute les données non téléchargés sur l'iphone  
Le cloud devait me simplifier les démarches de transfert, la c'est un carnage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (29 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas. 
Tu dis ...depuis que j'ai le cloud. Qu'as tu activé? Le transfert des photos ne se fait pas par l'opération du saint esprit à l'insu de ton plein gré. 
Tu as donc forcément activé le flux photos dans tes réglages et si c'est le cas, il est normal que seules les photos soient transférées sans les vidéos puisque le flux photos ne gère que les photos.
De plus, si tu transfères manuellement dans ta bibliothèque selon ton propre classement, il est normal que tu aies des problèmes au final. 
"Photos" à sa propre méthode de classement, pas très intuitive. Il est préférable d'importer par son menu...fichier...importer.


----------

